# Cockatiel or sun conure??



## Aadil (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi
I'm new to the forum and I love birds
I own,snakes,2 dogs,hamster,fish and 2 tarantulas and hopeing for a bird.And to top it of im from South Africa.
Ok now on to the topic.I'm hopeing on getting a bird and i really like sun conures and cockatiels.I work in a pet shop part time and the bird lady said cackatiel is the way but i always wanted a sun conure but the only draw back is the conures screaming
Can you guys let me know the pros and cons of a sun conure and cackatiel.I'm still doing alot of research for like 6 months now.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forums! I hope you like it here! I don't know that much about sun conures but cockatiel are great birds for beginers like i am! They are friendly, cuddly, and cute! Cockatiels are also easy to take care of!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You probably won't get an unbiased opinion here because we're obviously all cockatiel lovers, and a lot of us don't know anything about sun conures. I don't know whether sun conures are prone to biting, but they have much bigger beaks than a cockatiel so they can do more damage if they want to. Cockatiels aren't the greatest talkers in the parrot family so a sun might have more talent. Suns have beautiful colors, tiels have beautiful temperaments.


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

Where in SA are you from? I'm in Hout Bay, Cape Town. I personally think Tiel all the way. Sunnies are lovely but not as "wash and wear" as Tiels.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

I think sun conures are beautiful and would love to have one someday. I heard they are louder than tiels. I love love love my tiels!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You should join TalkParrots and ask about sun conures over there because there are more sun conure owners there


----------



## Aadil (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys, Im in Kwa zulu natal, Durban
Thanks I will go and have a look at TalkParrots

When it comes to training cockatiels how easy is it? Also are they nosie level bad?
I have heard that sun conures are better at tricks is that true?


----------



## slowzak (Oct 23, 2011)

I have owned a sun conure and their screaming is rediculous! If you have neighbors or live in an apartment I definitely advise getting the cockatiel. If you really want a conure though, I recommend getting a green cheek. Their noise level is MUCH lower and they have the same spunky personality. Plus there are a few color mutations such as the pineapple, yellow sided, and cinnamon if you want something with little more flash. Hope that helps...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You are in South Africa. *The ideal and BEST* bird I have found is a mousebird (muisvoels) They beat any bird hands down in pet quality. They are friendly, they love attention, cuddly, quiet, don't bite, they are very disease resistant and not prone to health issues that most other birds are prone to.

There is a person in SA, [email protected] that may be able to help you find one or let you visit his pets.


----------



## Aadil (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow thanks allot "srtiels" do you own one of those?
I will try and get a hold of him. If im not mistaken I think i have a couple of those flying in my back yard.
Also thanks a bunch to all the other men and women.
I'm not so clued up on bird genetics but I know quiet a bit on snake morphs, like co dominant,dominant,ressive and traits like that,does it work the same in birds?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Aadil...yes I have about 30 mousebirds, 3 different species....white-backed, speckled and Blue-naped. This link shows the species that may be in your area: http://www.mousebirds.com/species-size-and-weight.html

I have had cockatiels for 15 years, and mousebird since 2007 and have found that they make far better pets. 

The persons email I posted name is Sarel....he can tell you quite a bit about the local mousebirds. Sarels pets were baby mousebirds that fell out of the nests and were hand raised. And there is a man near Durban that breeds them.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm curious - how are mousebirds better than cockatiels?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

tielfan....I have had experience with both types of birds. A mousebird is unlike any other bird out there. I call them the ideal pet bird. When a pet they are the most docile, loving friendly of any bird I have ever had. And they will be just as friendly to strangers as their owners. They see humans as their extended family.

They are called living fossils because they have not changed (according to fossils) since the dinosaur age which makes them a species that is extremely healthy and resilient to diseases that parrots can be prone to. it is such a pleasure to not deal with the crop problems tiel babies are prone to when hand-feeding.

Both sexes are quiet, which after the noise of tiels over the years I can appreciate. The Blue-Naped can be the most vocal....meaning they will do a single note contact call to their favorite human. I have a little female I recently weaned and when I leave her sight she has to softly call for me. 

They love to be touched, anywhere on the body, but especially love neck scritches 

Since they are a softbill their diet consists of fresh fruits, greens, no seeds.


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow -- I had never heard of a mousebird before! Beautiful birds.

And yes, there are many different mutations of cockatiel available. The cinnamon mutation is my favorite  Tiels pick up tricks pretty easy, though I don't know how their intelligence compares to the sun conures. Cockatiels are generally quiet and calm birds, so they're good for apartments and first-time bird owners. And they live 20-30 years, as opposed to the 60+ lifespan (I think?) of the conures. I've owned cockatiels for a while now, but honestly don't know if I personally could handle the expense or commitment of a sun conure.


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Cockatiels all the way! My parakeets are loud and always talking to each other My Cockatiel squeaks and whistes but overall is much quieter then the parakeets. Just personal exp and Im still not sure yet if Larry is a boy or a girl. He doesnt show any of the male traits(Could care less bout mirrors, Squeaks and makes cute soft squeeze toy peeps and is so mellow.) Hes going through his first molt though  So Ill be asking help with that in a month or so  But if noise is a factor get a Tiel trust me they are far from annoying as far as sound levels go. My friend had a conure and that thing was so Loud and it was amazing how long it could squack for even when he did everything he could top keep her happy.


----------

